# Illusion Time



## Slander (Mar 29, 2005)

I know there is a disclaimer in the description: distorting apparent time can be confusing to explain. Distorting space I get ... but it seems to me that any time distortion would result in massive combat penalties, especially since its an /illusion/ of time moving faster/slower and not the real thing.

Consider: If a person has an effect that makes him perceive the passage of time more quickly, so that x seconds of perceived time is 6x seconds of real time (Standard Illusion), the effect from the target's perspective would seem like it would be almost akin to (Infuse Time 15 - Burst of Time) cast on everyone except the target. Damn potent for 3 MP. And honestly, I can't even grasp how someone would perceive 6 seconds of illusionary time in a real second.

So, rather than try and explain it, does anyone have an example spell utilizing Illusion Time? If I can get an idea of what the intended effect is supposed to be, that may help me realign my thinking. Thanks.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 30, 2005)

*Illusion Time...*

[quote Festival of Dreams]
Duration: One hour
Uses 3MP of Illusion Time
Creatures caught in the area of effect perceive that they have suddenly stumbled upon the middle of a beautiful fey festival, with gorgeous dancers and tantalizing food. The inhabitants of this illusory festival do all they can to please the guests, giving them strong wine and trying to dazzle them with numerous fleshly pleasures. While in the area of effect, creatures’ sense of space and time are distorted. They perceive time at only one-tenth of its normal pace, so if they only plan to spend a minute in the festival, ten actually pass while they walk bewildered through the illusion. If the character intentionally stays to enjoy the festivities, he’ll usually end up spending an entire hour standing in an empty grove, thinking he’s eating and partying. Likewise, the small area of effect of the illusion actually appears to be a hundred-foot wide outdoor festival hall. Though none of the specific senses created by this illusion are complex, their sheer overwhelming power is enough to keep most from seeing through the illusion.[/quote]

Thats from Appendix 1 distributed with TEoM: LA. I wasn't sure of posting the entire spell description, but figured you could get enough of the idea.


----------

